# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Na 6 jaar nog steeds heel onregelmatig ongesteld

## Sashaxox

Ik zit met een probleem en ik ben hartstikke bang
6 jaar geleden (toen ik twaalf was) ben ik voor het eerst ongesteld geworden, nu ben ik bijna 19 en ik ben nog steeds onregelmatig ongesteld (niet om de 4 weken, soms om de 3 weken en soms zelfs 3 MAANDEN) Ik ben vorig jaar september gestopt met de pil.
Maar nu komt het enge gedeelte.. Vanaf December word ik niet meer écht ongesteld. Ik bloed kleine hoeveelheden, maar ook echt heel weinig van dat doorzichtige lichte bloed en de laatste dag dan ineens heel veel; in totaal ben ik 2 weken ongesteld, de ene keer heb ik 2 dagen lichte bloed en dan 2 a 3 dagen niet, en dan bloed ik weer licht en daarna weer niet. Ik vind het super vervelend en de tussentijd van mij rare ongesteldheid is 2 tot 4 weken (super kort dus) maar nu ben ik al iets langer dan 2 maanden niet meer "ongesteld" geweest en dat na 6jaar.. ik maak me al helemaal druk omdat ik de laatste maanden zo raar gebloed heb.. ik weet niet wat ik moet doen? Ik durf niet naar de dokter te gaan.. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Of zou weten wat het misschien zou kunnen zijn? Ik maak me zorgen. 

Gr. Sasha

----------


## mantelzorg

Hoi Sasha,
ik hoop dat je de moed verzamelt om toch naar de huisarts te gaan. Piekeren lost niets op. Is het mogelijk om iemand mee te nemen? Geloof maar dat er heel veel vrouwen bij de huisarts aankloppen met menstruatie klachten. Misschien kan het probleem makkelijk opgelost worden. 

Sterkte,
Annemarie

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen kijken of je klacht is op te lossen, bijv. met homeopathie.

----------

